# Best Camo Pattern



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

New to the ND area and was wondering what camp pattern has been the most versitale in this area


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Anything works...I have coveralls and a two piece suit in old as heck brown splotch pattern, and Max 4. They both work equally as good. With that said, if I specifically wanted to blend, I'd probably get something with cattails. I saw one at Bass Pro a couple weeks ago that looked like realtree and cat tails combined.


----------



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

That's what I was thinking with all the open spaces and what not. I've been looking at the mossy oak brush pattern it's worked well up in Alaska in the more open country thinking it might do well down there. Appricate the info


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

I'd offer you cold weather advice, but coming from Alaska, I'm guessing you'll be fine?


----------



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah it gets a little cool up here. It's alot more windy down there though.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Realtree :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Camo is overrated. I quit worrying about it over 20 years ago. Any given camo pattern is only as good as the light it is used in. Since the light constantly changes so does the effectiveness of the pattern. The adds you see for camo patterns are taken under ideal light conditions. Take those patterns out of that light and they don't look as good.

I quit hunting from the trees at least 15 years ago and strictly stillhunt. My normal wear is green/gray army surplus wool pants and the quietest and most comfortable camo jacket I can find or my wool camo jacket. I see far more deer than I ever did from the stand and am closer. I can't say they never pick me out but I rarely spook one that has seen me unless I move or they smell me too and even then they usually just walk off rather than run. Any given day I may move from green woodlands to brown grasslands. I have a picture of a mule deers rack as he stood less than 10 feet away as I lay on my stomach in 5" of grass in the clothing described. He never identified me as a threat and just walked back to his buddies.

Bottom line...... use what you have confidence in....................................


----------



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks dakotashooter2. This will be my first whole season hunting ND. Its def a big change from what I'm used to.


----------

